# Yet another ChicagoVPS backup issue



## drmike (Oct 23, 2014)

Stumbled into this in my pile of stuff a bit ago.  Unsure if it appeared elsewhere yet.

Yet another ChicagoVPS loses data claim with no backups in place. Entirely unsure if the customer was using their "optional but included" Central Backup solution.  Multiple days, ticket hockey... etc.

I figure the customer Serkan Aydin could use some relief and he told the Fab-bozo that he was going to go chatter to the communities.  So here we are...

Full image of tickets nested in the spoiler, click to see below. 



Spoiler


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah...

I'm just gonna say it.

Guy posts every other 10 minute intervals.  Uses the word "our" instead of "my".  Immediately goes with the lawyer line.

Yep, I'm officially annoyed and have no sympathy for this guy.  

I'm not surprised CVPS screwed him over.  What was he expecting.  I'm more annoyed this guy is trying to huff and puff his chest after he finds out how much CVPS screwed him over.


----------



## drmike (Oct 23, 2014)

The guy clearly speaks English second or third off his tongue.  So some is mashed up due to such.

Someone needs to take the lawyer line to them.  Spend enough cash to make it worth a lawyer-upping or find a lawyer who sees the opportunity of banging CC/CVPS up with a class action or threats of such.

Frankly, at this point, multiple years of mistreating customers.  So the BBB recently dumping CVPS as a member in good standing was overdue.  Now it is time for PayPal to freeze CVPS' account.  That should slow them down.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 23, 2014)

Horrible customer ordering service from a horrible company. That may sound harsh but there are better ways to handle this, both as the customer and the company.

At this point it's hard to feel bad for those who get burned from the likes of ChicagoVPS/UGVPS/123Systems or any other brand Fabozzi may or may not have his hand in. There are plenty of reviews, documented cases and screen shots that indicate the service and support isn't top-notch and I don't know why people expect the world for pennies.

EDIT: Also, ALWAYS TAKE YOUR OWN BACKUPS! Even if the provider 'takes' them for you, they're not guaranteed to be recent, working, or even available.


----------



## drmike (Oct 23, 2014)

MannDude said:


> There are plenty of reviews, documented cases and screen shots that indicate the service and support isn't top-notch and I don't know why people expect the world for pennies.


That puts the pressure on the consumer and easy to do.  Those buying on LEB and LET and known to be members and then buying and complaining, yep, I agree about those folks knowing better.

_*"You should have been more informed who you were buying from and what you were buying."*_

That's the approach per se Kossen has taken with LE* and failing to reign in these clowns and others who make offers and stiff customers.  Or as they'd have us believe it, customer gets service, something breaks then customer is impatient and demanding all while the poor company struggles to keep up with their own success/popularity/mountains of tickets and too few Indians to do them.

This also assumes the buyer is in one of the communities semi-actively and pays attention some.

Odds are a good subset of these customers we see on threads like this in the wild (that was found via search randomly) aren't LE* users.

*I don't know why people expect the world for pennies.*

The customer is out $40.  If I were a betting person I'd say he got roped into $40 for a year for 2GB of RAM, 50GB of disk,  2TB of BW.

$40 is nothing to sneeze at. Far from pennies.  Especially when you look at the customer likely received just a few months of service tops prior to this incident.

Hate to say it, but I suspect there is a pattern that is first few months are alright and then if you are using resources or the VPS in general, things start to happen like this.  They are outside of window for refunds, and only CVPS refunds only afford more house credits (which if they are toying with you would continue).  Piss the customer off, he/she moves, you get 6-9 months of free money.

Meaning that $40 / 12 months = $3.33 per month income

Becomes $40 / 4 months = $10 per month income.


----------



## trewq (Oct 23, 2014)

@drmike can you please put the image in spoiler tags? It's pretty long.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, it's professional support I think. Just let the laywer sue them.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Oct 23, 2014)

His backup was corrupted, Im not sure what he did, but it was nothing on our end and this is not the first time he fubar his VPS.

@drmike, been trying to contact you for quite some time, still waiting for that chat on skype. Im sure you will be interested in what I have to say.


----------



## drmike (Oct 23, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> His backup was corrupted, Im not sure what he did, but it was nothing on our end and this is not the first time he fubar his VPS
> 
> 
> @drmike, been trying to contact you for quite some time, still waiting for that chat on skype. Im sure you will be interested in what I have to say.


His own backup he ran himself off site? But the ticket delay hockey   Even I'll admit that things do break at times and indeed there are customers who are less than up to technical levels.

Oh fun, send me a PM here, that will suffice I suppose. At least to get the ball moving.


----------



## drmike (Oct 24, 2014)

While I have your ear Chris... This....

Whee!  Fun.  Biloh and Fabozzi have been busy crafting and sending out spamvertisements tonight....  Emails... More confessionals gone wrong.   Someone forwarded this funny....

*"We also want to introduce you to our new Support Team, by name, not an anonymous alias. ChicagoVPS has teamed up with a technical placement recruiting firm, and was provided a few techs that I think will vastly improve the ChicagoVPS support. Added to the support desk, is Yogesh, Uttam, and Alon." *

Congrats.  The old workers have names like the new workers.   You just un-whited their names in support.  

Is your technical placement firm in Ahmedabad, India? Of course it is.

Don't you guys get that you are fessing up to outsourcing and lying in the past for eons?  In doing such, more lies.  The new lies are that these are new techs and the schtick about dealing with "*technical placement recruiting firm"*.

What I am saying for the casual reader is that these techs are in India and are not new to CVPS.

In fact, they aren't new to ColoCrossing either.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 24, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> His backup was corrupted, Im not sure what he did, but it was nothing on our end and this is not the first time he fubar his VPS.
> 
> @drmike, been trying to contact you for quite some time, still waiting for that chat on skype. Im sure you will be interested in what I have to say.


I'm going to just ask this here because I've already done this a million times.

Remove my account from your WHMCS please.  I've already opened up two support tickets about it previously (and each time was told it'd be removed) and I just sent you an email about the most recent one.

Seriously man, how many more times do I have to let you guys know?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Oct 24, 2014)

@drmike, actually they are US based, like I said we used a firm that places workers.

@HalfEatenPie, we cant remove the accounts, we need them for company records. If you wish, change your email on the account to not get emails.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 24, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @drmike, actually they are US based, like I said we used a firm that places workers.
> 
> @HalfEatenPie, we cant remove the accounts, we need them for company records. If you wish, change your email on the account to not get emails.


Or ya know.  Maybe this time following through with your unsubscribe requests?



> Unsubscribe: To stop receiving these messages please visit your customer control panel at https://billing.chicagovps.net/clientarea.php and uncheck the box to receive promotional emails. You can also email [email protected] with the subject "REMOVE ME" and we will process your request immediately.


Also with your past history of constantly getting hacked, I don't think I feel comfortable with you having all that information.  

*Edit:* For those of you who are unaware, CVPS has gotten hacked multiple times.

From here, and here.

And you know what's probably gonna end up happening?  Chris will hide back in his hole and probably just ignore all these requests, which is incredibly frustrating to deal with.  So just get rid of my account, and I'll be out of your hair.


----------



## drmike (Oct 24, 2014)

Well the email pattern here of re-marketing and not adhering to unsubscribes is ahh common between CVPS and BlueVM.   Just saying.  Another check in the column saying CC/CVPS took over Blue as much as I detest that idea.

At least folks didn't receive multiple copies like prior campaigns 

I want to believe Fabozzi, I do.  I've been hoping CVPS/CC would stop the shenanigans since I have better things to do and busting them is getting tired.  But, I can't ignore the fact that these "news" guys work for ahh Milan who runs a body / chat operator support outfit out of India.

Milan was in the original ticket spoiler screencap that started this thread.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 24, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Or ya know.  Maybe this time following through with your unsubscribe requests?


Before he takes care of your request he should probably take care of the Los Angeles node that has been down for hours

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1423289


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Oct 24, 2014)

Why was my post deleted?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 24, 2014)

No posts have been deleted in this thread at all.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 24, 2014)

No posts have been deleted at all.  Admin logs shows no-one deleted a post.


----------



## serverian (Oct 24, 2014)

My posts were deleted as well. What's going on guys?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 24, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Why was my post deleted?


Nothing was removed, else it'd still be visible to staff (just highlighted in pink).



MartinD said:


> No posts have been deleted in this thread at all.


This.



HalfEatenPie said:


> No posts have been deleted at all.  Admin logs shows no-one deleted a post.


This



serverian said:


> My posts were deleted as well. What's going on guys?


LOL, stop trolling


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 24, 2014)

The 10 useless threads I started this morning when I was trying to get my post count up so I could post an offer for 486 DX2-66 dedicateds were deleted too! What's going on?!?!


----------



## clarity (Oct 24, 2014)

There must be a cluster error somewhere. Did you guys leak the IP of the MySQL server? Is it get DDOSed?


----------



## AuroraZero (Oct 24, 2014)

Although I am not a fan of anything to do with CC at all I can certainly see how this situation came about. Neither the tech nor the client seem to have a good grasp of the English language. The client was very impatient and upset that his data was lost, and he had no back up.

Now whether he had a back up or if CVPS had one makes no difference honestly. The fact of the matter is there was not one when the client needed it. All the finger pointing in the world does not change that fact.

In the end we, as clients, know that our data is only as important as we make it to ourselves. We have to take our own back ups and then take back ups of those back ups to insure we have our own data safe. That way we know we have back ups. Even then we must constantly check those back ups to make sure they have been corrupted, and if they have replace them.

Could CVPS be to blame in this instance? I guess we could make them out to be bad guys if we wanted. Sure their staff could be better trained, and does not sound like they are U.S. based. In the end though it is always best if the client takes it upon themselves to protect themselves.


----------



## drmike (Oct 25, 2014)

CVPS support desk ...  GO Team USA workers my damn foot.  Only if Buffalo boys quarantined them on a Native reservation. Yogest. Uttam and Alon.. and let us not forget Milan!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KH8qN3anQY


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Oct 25, 2014)

Still waiting for that reply. @drmike

As far as support, the new guys are not the same as previous months and were indivudually hired.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 25, 2014)

> CVPS support desk ...  GO Team USA workers my damn foot.


It's possible that they are American and their poor command of the English language is because Mr. Fapozo hijacked the short bus and put the kids on it to work. 



> Tech Support | Staff
> 
> Your server got corrupted due to which we have created fresh VPS for you on different node and details has been sent on registered email address


WTF is it with all of the reports of "corrupted" VPS's and staff creating "fresh" VPS's in recent months (i.e. customers losing data due to incompetent staff fucking up)?

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/36537/123systems-are-very-bad#latest


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Oct 26, 2014)

@DomainBop,

Most of them are because the reinstall feature was not working. It had nothing to do with actual data loss. Again, can we please stop with the "Lets tell half the story" and leave the other half out that explains that there is no real issue?

Im doing my best to turn ChicagoVPS around back to where it should be, and have been since staff departures. Instead of attacking me, try and acknowledge that Im working hard, and the efforts to try and stop people from buying form me is unneeded and a waste of both our valuable time.


----------



## zafouhar (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## drmike (Oct 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @DomainBop,
> 
> 
> Most of them are because the reinstall feature was not working. It had nothing to do with actual data loss. Again, can we please stop with the "Lets tell half the story" and leave the other half out that explains that there is no real issue?
> ...


Listen sweetheart,  I'll keep this simple.

Is reinstall not working since you are using Solus version circa 2013?  I get you blame Solus for your hacks and such, BUT, if you are going to use their stuff even under the face mask fronting, you should make sure you are licensed.  Why?  Cause you are putting your customers or Biloh's or whoever in whole is investor in CVPS at risk.  A third hack probably would necessitate legal action for utterly disregarding safety, standards and common sense.  Not a threat, just the statistical likelihood on this and my educated guess.

Now as for turning things around.   Hiring outsourced $1k per month pinder ticket 3-4-some that already at least in part was there -IS NOT- going to turn things around.  This is your company supposedly.   Spend some time learning already and being functional.  It's not that hard.  Next, use your rolodex to contact folks who are competent and offer to pay them at market to bust hind for you.  I know you can / should be able to afford real employees.

Oh yeah, and please, if you can't keep up with the workload, issues, tickets, etc.  STOP ADVERTISING AND REMARKETING until you can.   Selling support and concepts of service that you cannot deliver and haven't been able to for a while sort of is fraud via deception.

'Nuff said.


----------



## bullfrog3459 (Oct 27, 2014)

@CVPS_Chris,

You never will run the company "right" and never have. Ever since you tasted greed the first time the company made money you were gone. Hell your own business degree is a joke since you paid people to do your homework for you.

@drmike,

He will never change.


----------



## drmike (Oct 27, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## blergh (Oct 27, 2014)

If anything this thread just goes to show yet again that you seem to have a unhealthy obsession with CC. I'm not surprised with the findings nor it being posted by you.


----------



## drmike (Oct 27, 2014)

blergh said:


> If anything this thread just goes to show yet again that you seem to have a unhealthy obsession with CC. I'm not surprised with the findings nor it being posted by you.


Unhealthy? Come on now. Unhealthy is lying to customers and stealing from folks.

Is that how this segment is?  As long as someone is criminally persistent we just rubberstamp them, pat them on the back and say good job?

Someone needs to call the idiots out.  If I don't you'll sit here and act delusional.  Ignore reality and it doesn't exist.

Like I've said before, if it gets to you, just bypass the thread.  Simple self control of your own unhealthy obsession.

If anything, I need to start drilling more companies for their lousy behavior and skits.


----------

